# Are my girls dead?



## GrowRebel (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello everybody ... I'm new to this forum ... I usually post at rollitup but for some reason the site is down ... I suppect the worst ... it has been over a week now ... 

... anyway have had some serious problems with my grow ... spidermites is one problem and I come to find out the potting soil I was using was bad ... I've never had this problem with potting soil before ... 

... the product was Sta-Green ... for flowers and veg. ... the first bag I used worked fine ... then the next three bags caused problems ... It was like they couldn't get any food even though I would feed them ... even the seedlings got sick ... 

I've attached pictures of the sick Electric Blue clones ... my finest lady ...  almost lost her for good! .... Out of the five sick clones 3 are recovering ... getting new growth ... one has taking off ... very healthy and strong thanks to a pro mix potting soil a friend gave me ... 

... the other two eb are doing nothing ... even after being transplanted into the pro mix ... the question is ... are they dead?  ... she likes to pre flower in the veg stage so there are small buds on her ... you can see that in the picture I hope ... 
... are they a lost cause ... it has been a month I think since I put them in the new soil ... maybe less ... dummy me didn't mark the pots ... :doh:

... anyone have any idea why store bought potting soil ... got it from Lowes in the US ... would go bad?  I just don't understand that ... :huh:

So ... what do ya think?


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 14, 2008)

I would say they are beyond repair.  Even if you could bring them back they would take sooooooooooooo long to get better and never be as good as they could have.  In that time a clone or a seed would most likely be larger.


----------



## Cole (Mar 14, 2008)

Im not a pro but she looks dead      :hitchair:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

I would say give up on those and just get some new clones or start some more from seed. If you start new ones, they will grow much faster and be a much better plant than those if you ever get them to recover, which I doubt. They are in bad shape. 

I have no clue about the soil you used. Sounds like terrible stuff, though. I would definintely stick to promix from now on. You cant go wrong with promix. Good luck with the other ones and keep us posted. Take care.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 14, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> ... the product was Sta-Green ... for flowers and veg. ... the first bag I used worked fine ... then the next three bags caused problems ... It was like they couldn't get any food even though I would feed them ... even the seedlings got sick ...


 
Sounds like nute lockout, what was the PH?


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe you are right about being nuke lock out ... I'm just can't understand why ... why did the soil go bad ... The ph is at 7 ... 

... and for those of you that said I should take clones or start with new seeds ... there aren't any ... If the EB clones that you think I should give up on died ... she would become extinct ... there are no more seeds ... for this fine lady ... 

... anyway like I said ... three of the five EB are recovering one is really nice now ... I should be able to take clones from here in a  couple of weeks ... :hubba:

It's the other two I'm wondering about ... no growth since I transplanted into the pro mix ... I guess they are a lost cause ... did the roots die?  ... Is that why they won't take like the other three did?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, nutrient lock out can be caused by a number of things. Last year, one my plants suffered NL due to no holes for drainage! I've read that aged nutrients also cause this as well as wrong PH, salt build up, or a chemical reaction between 2 or more nutrient solutions that are mixed together.

Best of luck to ya! keep on growin the green!


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 16, 2008)

How about some Super Thrive or B-1 and water only...  Keep moist.  Get some Fox Farms soil.  Replant carefully in wet soil with good drainage.  I've saved some that looked like that and it takes a long time to get them healthy, but they could make it if the roots aren't dead...  see if they are still white...  if they are, you'll be okay eventually.  I had to save a 'one-of-a-kind' strain also, and it takes a little patience, but you can do it!  Have faith!  
eace:


----------



## headband (Mar 16, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> one my plants suffered NL due to no holes for drainage!


 and you weren't expecting it:shocked:????


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey remember me?:ciao:

Out of six sick Electric Blue that could not be replace ... 4 survived!:hubba:  One is doing beautifully ... I plan to take clones from her the end of the week for the outdoor season ... I owe it all to Pro-mix ... from now on I will make it a point to have that particular soil ... 

... for those that said it was a lost cause ... na na nana na na :giggle:

For those with encouraging words ... thanks ... eace:


----------



## Melissa (Mar 25, 2008)

hey congratulations :clap: well done :tokie:


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 28, 2008)

:yeahthat:   Way to go!  :clap:


eace:


----------



## harvester (Mar 28, 2008)

good for you


----------



## pussum (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your luck. Post some pics and lets see how the survivors are doing. Also, it is best to stay away from Lowes soil. I had a couple bad experiences with them as well. I think that soil is made more for plants that aren't exactly as delicate as our babies are.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2008)

congrats GR...How about some pics of these strong ladies?   FEED US MAN!!!


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everybody ... :hubba:  here are some pictures of my fine lady ... the first is the one that really took off and the one little clone ... now in the red container ... and along with the five clones I got from the lady in the picture ...


----------



## ezdavedawg (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry bout that


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 4, 2008)

ezdavedawg said:
			
		

> sorry bout that



:giggle:sorry about what?:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------

